# Tested the winter BOB 3 day camp out



## mcjlman18 (May 24, 2012)

I went out with 3 others to test our winter BOBs. Tried to make it as realistic as possible. On Friday night at 7:00 PM. In the middle of a blizzard, determined that it was time to leave could only grab your bug out bag and we made a plan to drive for three hours to a local wilderness Area. Hi Dan for 3 1/2 hours then set up. Spent the next two days going over how our gear work. area.


----------



## mcjlman18 (May 24, 2012)

Some photos


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

How did it work out? What worked? What didn't?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Good for you, taking the initiative to test this stuff out. 
As someone who works outside 365 days a year, -40 or not I often find myself disagreeing with the "experts" on what to wear and what to carry, after decades of trying their suggestions. It is possible to be comfortable outside in the winter, question any advice from someone who says otherwise.
I would sure like to hear how it went nice pics.


----------



## mcjlman18 (May 24, 2012)

We went out to test two different philosophies on gear. 
1. Old-school gear
2. New minimalist gear

Old School was, wool and natural down clothing and camp gear. 
Minimalist was all the new synthetic clothes, coats, tents and gear.

Old school. 
Standard summer three season tent, flimsy rain fly not real waterproof. 
Things that worked took a 30x20 tarp and set the tent up on that , then Wrap the tent up in that then bungee to it closed. Put down foam mats with wool blanket then sleeping bags (25 degree) then covered with light wool blanket. Was very warm at night ( 10' temp 40/60 mph wind gust all night ) stayed 32-34' in the tent. 2nd night used a candle light for light and heat, 38-40' that night. Only Issue we encountered with this set up was condensation inside the tent actual dripping water. Air vent at the top of the tent would've helped


----------



## mcjlman18 (May 24, 2012)

Minimalist philosophy

The gentleman to use the minimalist equipment where cold in their tent. Both nights they had frost on them in the Morning. 
The things that worked for them well, was the outerwear. Keep them drier and they did not have too dry out there stuff over the fire. Only down side was they where A lot noisier moving through the woods. There cooking stoves boiled water faster then over the fire. 
Plus for them their Packs were half the weight of our packs


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info, pretty much inline with my experiences. I think it is possible to take the best of both worlds. Foam makes a pretty great mattress and can be very light. Down is great in cold weather, very light just needs to stay dry.

So many synthetic outer clothes are noisy, it is definitely a consideration. Like when manufacturers put velcro on hunting gear

Looks like you may be able to improve on the tent situation a bit, moisture is definitely your enemy in the cold.


----------



## mcjlman18 (May 24, 2012)

Lessons learned

It's the small thing that always get you. 

Batteries went dead a lot quicker and electrical equipment did not work as well in the cold than we anticipated.
Less Reliance on electronics.

In the wind conditions we are in fire starting was problematic. 
Better fire starter 

We use more water because of the conditions than we thought we would we had to boil a lot of snow. 
Carry more water

Don't scrimp on food
We set up a every other meal plan,freeze-dried food and then a complete canned meal

Canned meal, 
Breakfast, Canned bacon, canned diced potatoes, farm fresh eggs. 
Lunch, Pork and beans, canned ham, canned pineapple
Dinner, Smoked pork chops, canned sliced potatoes, canned carrots, Boston brown bread canned

Freeze dried meals
Breakfast, packets of oatmeal, packets of hot chocolate
Lunch, bag of granola, hard candy, fruit drink mix
Dinner, package of lasagna, crackers

The general consensus was the can meals were much better overall and the Extra weight was well worth it


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Lessons learned

It's the small thing that always get you.

Batteries went dead a lot quicker and electrical equipment did not work as well in the cold than we anticipated.
Less Reliance on electronics.Lithium batteries are very light and work much better in cold weather. Look for bargins on the internet

In the wind conditions we are in fire starting was problematic. 
Better fire starter

We use more water because of the conditions than we thought we would we had to boil a lot of snow. 
Carry more water Carrying more fuel is easier than carrying more water

Don't scrimp on food
We set up a every other meal plan,freeze-dried food and then a complete canned meal

Canned meal, 
Breakfast, Canned bacon, canned diced potatoes, farm fresh eggs. 
Lunch, Pork and beans, canned ham, canned pineapple
Dinner, Smoked pork chops, canned sliced potatoes, canned carrots, Boston brown bread canned
I wouldn't carry canned anything. In cold weather you don't even need the can for meat. Stuff like Spam and chicken can go in a Ziploc bag

Freeze dried meals
Breakfast, packets of oatmeal, packets of hot chocolate
Lunch, bag of granola, hard candy, fruit drink mix
Dinner, package of lasagna, crackersMost don't have the calorie content you need for cold weather

The general consensus was the can meals were much better overall and the Extra weight was well worth it

You might want to try some regular grocery store food like instant mashed potatoes, mac & cheese in a box, Knorr rice sides, lard, Spam, peanut butter, flour tortillas. Lard is about the highest calorie/ounce food you can get and can be used as a calorie booster in just about any food you cook.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good stuff. Thanks for the info. 

But there are getting to be a lot of _____18's around here. I should have trademarked it when I had the chance!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Good stuff. Thanks for the info.
> 
> But there are getting to be a lot of _____18's around here. I should have trademarked it when I had the chance!


Well it beats a bunch of 81's!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Good on ya for getting out there with the gear. Hearing things like that make me believe all is not lost . My practice today was a land nav course. Sadistic friend that set it up put each of the 5 points on top of a darn mountain. Kicked my butt.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

You guys rock. great pics too!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I liked your pictures a lot. Brought the thing into focus. I really appreciated your comparison of the two philosophies. I like a mix of products. I love Goretex and I love natural down. 

The shelter info was especially helpful. Good job. GB


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Nothing like actual experimentation to prove what does and doesn't. My hat off to you!

For firestarters, the best we have found is cotton balls soaked in petroleum jelly. We keep 8-10 in baggies, and put 4 or five baggies in a sealed tube. Take one and pull it slightly apart, hit it with a spark, and it will burn for about five minutes no matter the temp or wind.

Again, thanks for sharing your valuable experience.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We're planning one for the spring. Gonna take the whole group and actually bug out and put plan A into action to see how it works. This is our 'few days notice, have time to get everything packed' plan. After that, the time gets shorter. With 4 kids, it will be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Good for you 
I'm proud of ya.
Real good report


----------

